# Micro switch on rear of trunk lock release button, Mk3 Jetta



## clyde (Aug 31, 1999)

A small micro switch is mounted on the rear of trunk lock release button. Long-time use of the pushbutton to open the trunk, breaks upwards of 95 percent of the wires to this switch.

What does this switch do?


----------



## GLEE60 (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm not 100% yet, but I believe it's what tells the alarm to temporarily disarm if you're using the key in the far "pop" position. It appears to only be pressed when that last momentary pop position is selected on the trunk lock release. I'll report back after I fix mine up.


----------



## clyde (Aug 31, 1999)

Interestsing! I look forward to your firdings.


----------

